
How much does it cost to create an app? - AppAgency
https://www.agicent.com/app-development-cost-calculator
======
through
Hourly rate x member of staff implementing it. That’s for a fixed outcome. You
also need to identify all other needs- copy writing, branding, user experience
design, feature specifications. Whatever the figure arising, add 30%.

